# Rehome: Young female lop



## Bunnycat (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a 4.5 - 5 month old female lop eared rabbit. She is incredibly sweet and loves to lick people and be pet. She is extremely adventurous and was exploring my room within an hour of being here. 

At the time that I got her, I didn't realize that rabbits can carry a bacteria that is deadly to chinchillas, and I have a chinchilla. I've been keeping her in a separate room, but I'm still very paranoid about it. I'm also about to be a junior in high school, which means I'm going to college in a couple of years, and I don't think I'll be able to take her with me.
I'm not in a huge hurry to rehome her... I'll keep her as long as it takes to find her a great home. I'd really prefer someone from here to take her home because I know you guys are awesome.  

She'll be coming with a large cage... It's a modified cage of sorts. I've attached NIC panels onto a smaller cage from Petsmart. 
LxWxH is 36x44x14.5 in inches.
It's pretty short, but there is a little chimney thing that I added that is about 28 inches tall. But I suppose you could pretty much redesign the cage however you like.











Edit: If no one here is able to take her in, I'd really appreciate it if someone could tell me of a site that I could look into to find her a good home as well. She's so sweet, and I adore her; she deserves the best. Also, I'm near Houston.


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 22, 2011)

Just to let you know, I have a chinchilla and bunnies and have never had a problem. The only time it is dangerous is when the bacteria is active, and since you've had her for a while, I'm assuming it will be fine. Just keep them seperate and wash your hands, it's simple.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 22, 2011)

I have bunnies and turtles. The turtles can cary Salmonella, so I just wash my hands after playing with them. It's a good idea anyway since people can get it too. As long as they don't play together and you wash your hands it should be fine.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 22, 2011)

She is sooo cute! I wish I lived closer to Houston - but I'm about 7 hours away in Del Rio. 

There is a rescue there in Houston called "Bunny Buddies" or something like that - I'll try to look for it later.

I wish I'd known about this last week - one of our members from that area was rehoming her bunnies and traveling from Houston through my general area and we were able to get two of her bunnies from her.

Good luck finding her a home...she is adorable!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 22, 2011)

ray: Too durn far.


----------



## Bunnycat (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, guys.  I'm paranoid about a lot of things even if I take the right measures, so I guess I can just get over that, haha. Since everything is okay this far, hopefully it will continue to be like that. 
I'm going to hang onto her for as long as I can... I'll try to find some way to take her to college with me! Hehe. 
But thanks for everyone's concern!


----------

